# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Organisasi & Keanggotaan KOI's >  Pengiriman Formulir Member & Langganan Majalah KOI'S

## isoedarto

Pak Yudi Yth,

Saya telah mengirimkan formulir member via email ke sekertariat dan membership admin untuk menjadi member dan langganan majalah untu 1 tahun.
Mohon advise dan berapa uang yang harus ditransfer, karena saya lihat mulai 1 Agustus ada program membership baru yang disatukan dengan langganan majalah.

Terimakasih
Iwan Soedarto

----------


## William Pantoni

Om Iwan...
Yg harus ditransfer Rp 210,000.

Utk lebih jelasnya bisa lihat di link ini :

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=6647

----------


## isoedarto

Terimakasih pak William,

Saya tinggal di (Pamulang) JABODETABEK berarti saya transfer 200 ribu.

Salam
IS

----------


## hariadihs

Saya hari ini transfer dan sudah saya email ke [email protected]
Tolong diproses.

thanks

----------


## bagus328

pak hari ini saya sudah email formulir berlangganan dan bukti pembayaran ke [email protected], mhn diproses dan konfirmasi selanjutnya dari pihak kois

----------


## siunk

pak, kalo formulir pendaftaran bisa difaks ke kantor kami engga? soalnya email nya lagi eror euy.....thanks..kalo boleh di faks ke 022 6013851..thanks

----------


## William Pantoni

> pak, kalo formulir pendaftaran bisa difaks ke kantor kami engga? soalnya email nya lagi eror euy.....thanks..kalo boleh di faks ke 022 6013851..thanks


Ok om siunk....nanti akan segera di fax.
Atau bisa ke www.koismagazine.com dan klik subscribe.

----------


## siunk

makasih Om will....thanks

----------


## harley

Saya kemarin sudah transfer 390rb utk berlangganan majalah Kois.... Kelanjutan nya bagaimana ya?
Thank you.

----------


## Ilo

Saya tinggal didaerah sulsel ingin berlangganan majalah KOIS, gimana caranya ya?

----------


## William Pantoni

> Saya tinggal didaerah sulsel ingin berlangganan majalah KOIS, gimana caranya ya?


Om Ilo...
Coba klik disini : http://www.koismagazine.com/indexx.p...anggananonline

----------


## isoedarto

om William, kemarinsaya sudah transfer uang untuk perpanjangan keanggotaan dan kirim email ke admin (mbak Layla), mohon konfirmasinya dan ditunggu majalah edisi 14nya.

Terimakasih
Iwan Soedarto

----------


## William Pantoni

Ok Om Iwan....akan segera di check dan dikonfirmasi oleh mbak Layla.

----------


## VERMIKOMPOS

saya juga tadi barusan isi aplikasi dan sudah transfer 200 ribu om...mohon di cek yah. terimakasih

----------


## Glenardo

Mohon dicek

Saya ini yang bandel, udah expired membership nya... Barusan transfer..

Thanks

----------


## Koismagazine

> Mohon dicek
> 
> Saya ini yang bandel, udah expired membership nya... Barusan transfer..
> 
> Thanks


Om Glen..

Maaf transfernya ke Rek mana ya..? yang di Web atau yang a/n Yudi Hp...
Thanks..

----------


## Koismagazine

> saya juga tadi barusan isi aplikasi dan sudah transfer 200 ribu om...mohon di cek yah. terimakasih


Halo Om,

Member a/n siapa ya? Karena user "vermikompo"s belum ada di database kami.
Terima kasih atas infonya.

Thanks,
KOI-S Magazine

----------


## Glenardo

> Om Glen..
> 
> Maaf transfernya ke Rek mana ya..? yang di Web atau yang a/n Yudi Hp...
> Thanks..



Yang PT. Human Capital Asia..

ADa 3 pembayran member yang saya lakukan.

Thanks

----------


## Koismagazine

> Yang PT. Human Capital Asia..
> 
> ADa 3 pembayran member yang saya lakukan.
> 
> Thanks


Ok Om GLen, sudah di proses ke-3 tersebut.
Paul Purawinata 2010 0021 0532
Indra Christanto 2010 0021 0533

Pengiriman majalah akan di mulai edisi 15 ya Om...?
Trims

KOI-S Magazine
Layla

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

terbit edisi kois barunya kapan ya ?

----------


## DTm

Om saya sudah transfer biaya keanggotaan KOI'S dan sudah kirim email,tolong minta KOI'S Idnya ya n jgn lupa majalahnya mulai yang bulan ini karena yg sebelum2nya sudah punya,thanks

----------


## Boblyn09

Saya kalau mau menjadi anggota dan mendapatkan majalahnya bagaimana caranya ya? Thanks..

----------


## dutomo

mbak rahma, saya post message ini minggu lalu di thread formulir keanggotaan, tp bln ada yg menanggapi:


Selamat sore,

Mau berlangganan/ daftar. Formulir tolong di email ke [email protected]

Thanks

----------


## Koismagazine

> Om saya sudah transfer biaya keanggotaan KOI'S dan sudah kirim email,tolong minta KOI'S Idnya ya n jgn lupa majalahnya mulai yang bulan ini karena yg sebelum2nya sudah punya,thanks


Selamat siang,

Untuk No Id nya sudah ya Om,,
Terima kasih.

----------


## Koismagazine

> Saya kalau mau menjadi anggota dan mendapatkan majalahnya bagaimana caranya ya? Thanks..


Selamat siang,

Untuk menjadi anggota dan mendapatkan majalah KOI-s, cukup mengisi formulir pendaftaran dan membayar iuran saja Om, ada alamat email nanti aku kirimkan formulir pendaftarannya.
Terima kasih.


Best Regards,
Rahma

----------


## Koismagazine

> mbak rahma, saya post message ini minggu lalu di thread formulir keanggotaan, tp bln ada yg menanggapi:
> 
> 
> Selamat sore,
> 
> Mau berlangganan/ daftar. Formulir tolong di email ke [email protected]
> 
> Thanks


Selamat siang,

Maaf Om, baru dijawab, untuk formulirnya sudah aku kirim ya, mohon dicek.
Terima kasih


Best Regards,
Rahma

----------


## dutomo

Mbak Rahma. Sudah saya fax kembali dan sdh transfer ke bca 200rb. Majalah edisi sept -oct ini dpt kan ya?

----------


## dutomo

Tolong konfirmasinya kl sudah diterima thx.

----------


## Koismagazine

> Mbak Rahma. Sudah saya fax kembali dan sdh transfer ke bca 200rb. Majalah edisi sept -oct ini dpt kan ya?


Selamat siang,

Baik Om, formulir dan iurannya sudah diterima,,ya majalah nya aku kirim hari ini untuk no ID 2013 0021 0811. Untuk kartu membernya akan dikirim di edisi mendatang.
Terima kasih.


Best Regards,
Rahma

----------


## dutomo

Thanks mbak

----------


## m_yogaswara

Mau daftar dong mbak. Mohon formulir diemail ke [email protected]. Tq.

----------


## ardy

Mohon bantuan kirim form ke [email protected] ya. Thanks

----------


## dutomo

Wow mbak rahma. Cepat sekali hr ini sdh sampai. Ada ada foto om wisnu lg, congrats ya om..hehehe.

----------


## m_yogaswara

Sudah diisi, ditransfer dan dikirim. Mohon dicek. Tq.

----------


## Bang Eed

Mba Rahma, mohon bantuan kirim form ke [email protected] . Terima kasih sebelumnya.

----------


## Boblyn09

Pagi bu rahma, folmulir pendaftarannya sudah diisi dan iurannya sudah ditransfer jg ya bu,, tolong di check.. Untuk majalahnya yg edisi bulan ini sy masi dapet jg kan ya bu? Makasih banyak bu..

bobby chandra

----------


## Koismagazine

> Mohon bantuan kirim form ke [email protected] ya. Thanks


Selamat pagi,

Om sudah aku kirim formulirnya ya, mohon dicek.
Terima kasih.

----------


## Koismagazine

> Mba Rahma, mohon bantuan kirim form ke [email protected] . Terima kasih sebelumnya.


Selamat pagi,

Om sudah aku kirim formulirnya ya, mohon di cek.
Terima kasih.

----------


## Koismagazine

> Sudah diisi, ditransfer dan dikirim. Mohon dicek. Tq.


Selamat pagi,

Baik Om, sudah diterima, mulai berlangganan dari edisi  bulan mendatang ya Om (Nov-Des 2013).
Terima kasih.

----------


## Noki

Mantab nih, semakin banyak anggota yang terdaftar dan berlangganan.

----------


## genadhi

selamat pagi.. Bu rahma bisa minta tlg dikirim form dan persyaratan lainnya ke [email protected] ..

Terima kasih..

----------


## Koismagazine

> selamat pagi.. Bu rahma bisa minta tlg dikirim form dan persyaratan lainnya ke [email protected] ..
> 
> Terima kasih..



Selamat pagi,

Untuk formulirnya sudah aku kirim ya Om, mohon dicek.
Terima kasih.

----------


## soralokita

bisa minta tolong dikirimkan formulir nya ya bu..
ke alamat email saja: [email protected]

----------


## Koismagazine

> bisa minta tolong dikirimkan formulir nya ya bu..
> ke alamat email saja: [email protected]


Selamat siang,

Maaf Pak, menurut data kami bukannya bapak sudah terdaftar ya, cuma masa berlangganannya sudah expired, terakhir di edisi No.29.
Mohon konfirm ya Pak.
Terima kasih.

----------


## Radhius

Formulir berlangganan majalah kois mohon dikirim kealamat ini bu: [email protected], terima kasih.

----------


## Koismagazine

> Formulir berlangganan majalah kois mohon dikirim kealamat ini bu: [email protected], terima kasih.



sudah diemail ya Om, mohon dicek.
Tks

----------


## dTp

tolong dikirimin donk formulirnya link yg diatas udh gk bisa 404
saia jg pengen berlangganan majalah koi-s

[email protected]

----------


## m_riza_h

Form nya bu admin...ke : [email protected]

----------


## Arthur

Kepada Admin majalah Koi-s

Pada tanggal 23 Oktober 2014, saya ada email ke [email protected] dengan pengirim [email protected], untuk meminta formulir berlangganan tetapi belum ada balasan.
mohon informasi untuk formulir berlangganan nya

terima kasih

----------


## Movenpick7

> Kepada Admin majalah Koi-s
> 
> Pada tanggal 23 Oktober 2014, saya ada email ke [email protected] dengan pengirim [email protected], untuk meminta formulir berlangganan tetapi belum ada balasan.
> mohon informasi untuk formulir berlangganan nya
> 
> terima kasih


Saya juga mengirim form membership ke email diatas tp belum ada tanggapan...
ini email saya [email protected]

----------


## Koismagazine

> Saya juga mengirim form membership ke email diatas tp belum ada tanggapan...
> ini email saya [email protected]


Saya sudah kirim via email formulir pendaftaran. per tanggal 10 maret. tks

----------


## epoe

*Koq belum dikirim2 ya Om /Te Admin .......*

----------


## david_pupu

siang bu admin mau nanya sisa pengiriman majalah id david pupu masih ada sisa edisi kah ??.

----------


## Koismagazine

> siang bu admin mau nanya sisa pengiriman majalah id david pupu masih ada sisa edisi kah ??.


masih sampai edisi 39 om david

----------


## Koismagazine

> *Koq belum dikirim2 ya Om /Te Admin .......*


iya om, kami mohon maaf atas keterlambatan edarnya, tp skrg sdh mulai meluncur via pak pos

----------

